# Single bodypart or split



## kenpoguru (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I need your advice.......just about to turn 50 and been back in the gym for around 8 months. Finding it tough to stick with a set routine as sometimes I can't keep to my schedule due to work. What do you guys think of single bodypart sessions? I am not training arms as they get enough stimulation from the other sessions. Currently using 4 sets on most exercises with 8 reps under tension. Am I missing out or would you advise to keep going?

Thanks in advance


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

As a natural you should be hitting everything twice a week. I'd recommend an upper/lower split based on the heavy compounds


----------



## kenpoguru (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. Chest/back Monday legs Tuesday repeat Thursday/Friday?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

kenpoguru said:


> Thanks. Chest/back Monday legs Tuesday repeat Thursday/Friday?


What about other body parts, there are no shoulders in your above routine and I think you should also train your biceps and triceps. There are people that advocate the upper / lower split and those that do the push / pull / legs split. Do some searches on here or google to find these kinds of routines, Find what works for you, stick with it, then switch around your exercises every now and again.


----------



## kenpoguru (Feb 22, 2015)

Bis tris and shoulders should get enough from the basic compound exercises right?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

kenpoguru said:


> Bis tris and shoulders should get enough from the basic compound exercises right?


Upper / Lower routine is your solution


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ask ten people, you'll get ten different answers! There's no right or wrong answers.... personally id go with a whole body routine, something like jason blahas linear hypertrophy program.... that way if you can do 3 sessions one week, 2 another week and 4 the next week you will always get an effective workout along with balanced development... good luck!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a good routine with plenty of time out of the gym to suit busy schedules...http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Iv started doin full bodys this past year instead of splits an it seems to be workin better for me i started on blahas 5x5 an just added my own accessires


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

i have quite recently come to the realization that the best way to keep training is to just go in with a blank mind an pick a muscle you feel like working but before you do that do a few sets for your lagging body parts , that way you get the stubborn body parts out of the way and end up having a great workout .

but don't forget to do hamstrings and calves


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

scallo said:


> As a natural you should be hitting everything twice a week. I'd recommend an upper/lower split based on the heavy compounds


Why may I ask? Ive never heard this approach before.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Single body parts are great. You can hit the muscle group hard.

But as suggested, there's many ways to skin a cat.

And you need to train your arms. If you want a good bench and overhead press, triceps need to be hit. They also make your arms look a lot bigger.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Intensity, volume, exercise tolerance and recovery ability should govern what routine you use.

For some, split routines work well as they give more localised recovery and enough workouts to help with over all conditioning, for others they may recover locally quickly enough to be able to train each muscle every 2,3 or 4 days, ie, 2 or 3 times a week, but just can't cope systemically with 4 workouts a week so end up burning out.

A good starting point would be to use a Stuart McRobert or Drew Baye whole body routine twice a week on say Mon/Thursday or Friday/Mon etc and gauge your recovery and progress.

If you're getting bigger (or leaner if dieting) and/or stronger then stick with it, if not, adjust accordingly.

I've always responded and grown best with short intense HIT style routines and have recently switched from an upper/lower done Mon/Wed/Fri, to Dorian's 4 day split and the extra local recovery seems to be helping. The structure of Dorian's routine also means you effectively hit each body part twice over 7 days anyway, once directly brutally hard and again indirectly, which acts as sudo active recovery.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is a good routine with plenty of time out of the gym to suit busy schedules...http://oldschooltrainer.com/minimalist-power-and-bulk/


Upper lower is a really time effective way to hit the whole body, something like the routine Mingster linked above is perfect IMO.


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

I mix it up. Do 6-8 weeks of training one muscle split then 6-8 weeks of 2 muscle split and alternate. Makes it more fun, shocks the muscle as well.


----------

